# [materiel] savoir quoi acheter (résolu)

## 22decembre

bonjour

j'aimerais savoir comment identifier correctement mon materiel. Je connais certes les commandes lspci, lsscsi... Mais je me mélange les crayons entre toutes ces p***** de spécifications (sata, ata, ide, scsi). Le logiciel, je maîtrise (du moins à peu près...   :Very Happy:  ), le matos ...   :Sad: 

Je veux acheter un nouveau disque dur. Le disque dur actuel est un barracuda seagate 500 gb. En regardant les spécifications, je lis qu'il est sata. Problème, quand je regarde la page wikipedia, je vois bien que j'utilise pas un cable sata, mais une nappe ide !

Autre chose : il me faut une nouvelle nappe de cable, puisque l'actuelle est toute occupée (le HDD systeme de 20 Gb, le gros HDD de 500 et le branchement carte mère). Ce serait bon de savoir quoi faire là aussi ! (acheter une nouvelle nappe ide 4 connecteurs...)

J'en profiterais bien pour ajouter un peu de mémoire aussi. Qu'est-ce que je dois verifier ?

On voit bien la nappe ide, et c'est un peu caché, mais j'ai qu'une barrette de ram !

http://22decembre.olympe-network.com/einstein.jpg

Voila, merci de votre aide, et désolé si je suis un peu lourd, mais le matos...   :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

De mémoire, il n'est pas possible d'avoir plus de 2 disques sur une même nappe IDE (un en master, un en slave). Donc, non, tu ne devrais pas pouvoir trouver de nappe avec plus de connecteur...

C'est même tout l'intérêt des 6 à 8 ports SATA sur les cartes mères actuelles  :Wink:  Bref, passe au SATA si tu dois étendre ta capacité.

Le fait que tes disques apparaissent en SATA sous linux est sûrement dû au fait que maintenant on a tendance à utiliser libata dans le noyau pour beaucoup de disques (IDE, SATA, SCSI... le reste je ne sais pas).

Pour la RAM, la doc de ta carte mère doit te donner les specs compatibles (à vue de nez, DDR2 800MHz). Pour connaitre les specs de ta barrette actuelle, il y a la commande "lshw" (ou memtest pour avoir les timings, mais ce n'est peut être pas utile).

----------

## Poussin

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je veux acheter un nouveau disque dur. Le disque dur actuel est un barracuda seagate 500 gb. En regardant les spécifications, je lis qu'il est sata. Problème, quand je regarde la page wikipedia, je vois bien que j'utilise pas un cable sata, mais une nappe ide ! 

 

Barracuda seagate, c'est large. Le numéro de modèle est plus "parlant" (en tout cas plus précis). Si tu veux continuer en IDE, tu auras un choix moins étendu

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autre chose : il me faut une nouvelle nappe de cable, puisque l'actuelle est toute occupée (le HDD systeme de 20 Gb, le gros HDD de 500 et le branchement carte mère). Ce serait bon de savoir quoi faire là aussi ! (acheter une nouvelle nappe ide 4 connecteurs...)
> 
> 

 

Cela n'existe tout simplement pas! Une nappe IDE accepte un 2 disques, un maître et un esclave, donc tu peux oublier cette solution. Je remarque sur ta photo que tu disposes d'au moins 2 ports SATA 2. Je te conseille de les utiliser.

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'en profiterais bien pour ajouter un peu de mémoire aussi. Qu'est-ce que je dois verifier ?
> 
> On voit bien la nappe ide, et c'est un peu caché, mais j'ai qu'une barrette de ram !
> ...

 

C'est comme le Port-Salut, c'est marqué dessus  :Very Happy: . Si ta carte mère est réglèe par défaut, elle doit probablement accepter les barretes de DDR2 (attention le 2 hein!) en 1066 (plus c'est pas grave, elles tourneront tout de même à 1066).

edit: grillé ^^

----------

## 22decembre

merci...

Je veux bien passer au sata hein... encore faut-il que je sache où il est ! Tu me dis deux ports sata. Peux tu preciser (localisation et description approx sur l'image) merci !

EDIT : trouvé ! Merci !

----------

## Poussin

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> merci...
> 
> Je veux bien passer au sata hein... encore faut-il que je sache où il est ! Tu me dis deux ports sata. Peux tu preciser (localisation et description approx sur l'image) merci !
> 
> EDIT : trouvé ! Merci !

 

Oui là, il faut un minimum que tu lises le manuel de ta carte tout de même, et accessoirement il y a un gros SATA2 écrit sur ta carte  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Sur l'image, on aperçoit même une partie de l'identifiant de la carte. 

Sur base de cette info, gougueule suggère la Gigabyte GA-M61PM-S2.

Y a plus qu'à lire les "Features & Specifications" ...   :Cool: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Sur l'image, on aperçoit même une partie de l'identifiant de la carte. 
> 
> Sur base de cette info, gougueule suggère la Gigabyte GA-M61PM-S2.
> 
> Y a plus qu'à lire les "Features & Specifications" ...  

 

Y'a 4 SATA sur la tienne  :Surprised: 

Je pense plutôt à celle-là http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3009#ov

----------

## ghoti

Ah ben ouais, tu as raison ! D'ailleurs on voit bien que l'identifiant se termine par "S2P" !

----------

## 22decembre

Euh... merci les gens, mais je rappelle : le matos, je maitrise pas !

Alors les spec de la motherboard... Mais merci ! J'ai la solution là !

----------

## Poussin

Ce n'est pas une question de maitriser, mais de lire ce qui est écrit ^^

----------

## 22decembre

encore faut-il aussi comprendre ce qu'on lit !   :Wink:   C'est ça ce que j'appelle "maitriser"...

----------

